# INFP thinking about switching from Software Engineer to Teacher



## gackhammer (Sep 23, 2015)

Sup guys

So I've looked into MBTI and other personality tests and tools for a while, and I have identified myself as an INFP, and I'm very proud of it. I've been lurking in this site for some months now looking at other advice from people here to try and get to know myself a bit better, but here I am with my first post here.

So I'm 23 and a software developer for a small company. Dont get me wrong, I know the grass is always greener on the other side, and I'm grateful for the job that I've been working at for over a year, and the people are nice and the pay is great for a young strapping stud like myself.

However.... I can't seem to feel that although I truly appreciate my job, I don't really like my career. Like the job and development that I do feels like it has no impact on the world at large. Like all the projects and fixes I do is all well and good... but peanuts I tells ya... PEANUTS!

Well... in college, I was always good at tutoring people in math (and other subjects), and I consider myself to be pretty funny... it's a plus that others around me think so to.

So... all that said, I've been going through some Youtube TED talk binges and site searching to end up in some analysis paralysis on what I want to do for the first 8 hours of my day for the rest of my life. Like idk, psychology seems interesting, but I'm not sure how to get a PhD after recently getting a bachelors... but it seems more like a cool hobby really.

I could see myself teaching. Here's my INFP inaction trying to destroy me though. Like I feel that since I grew up loving math, and that Ive been around with engineers/math folk for a while, teaching kids (even general high school) math or CS might be something I'm not expecting. Then again, that's probably what a frigging degree in education would teach me... right?

Welp, I was hoping if any god-fearing straps or strapettes could shed some wisdom or life experience in being a teacher... or switching to teaching... or any other general comments from friends, Romans, countryman.

Graci.


*TL;DR - What are your thoughts on an INFP software engineer moving to teaching?*


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

In terms of job "sphere" changing - yes, it sounds like you would probably find more fulfillment in teaching. There is certainly a lot to be said for that in the long run, and props to you for thinking about it _before_ you are burnt out in your current career. 

Personally, I loved tutoring, which I did for 3 years, but IMO teaching is a slightly different beast. I discovered this when I took a job in a school library and ended up being pulled to babysit classes during minor emergencies. At first this was just hanging out with the students for a few minutes, which was a lot of fun, but then they started giving me lesson plans and asking me to lead the classes... personally, I loved the school environment, but for me being up in front of a group of 25 kids trying to be directive was draining. Rewarding, and sometimes a lot of fun, but I know personally I couldn't do it every day for a long time. But you mentioned that people think you're funny, and that's a gift I don't have, in addition to math skills. :tongue:

So practically, I think you should first ensure that you can feel energized up in front of a group of kids, and comfortable wrangling them into listening to you. I would suggest seeing if you could land a position as a Teacher Assistant, or even just to volunteer in a school a couple of days. If you don't find your comfort zone in front of a big class but still love the idea of teaching, what I think would be fairly lovely for the average INFP is an EC/special education position where you have a small-group class or assist students in others' classes. Your job would be to adapt the current curriculum to meet the abilities of your select group of students, and there's definitely need for that in math. Another option, of course, would be to become a college math prof - though I don't know if that entails PhD level math work or how you feel about that! 

As for transitioning, if you already have a degree, at least in my state there's a program for people from industry to be brought on by the state as teachers _while_ they're earning their teacher licensure - I think because we have a lack of teachers. If there's something similar in your state, that can make the career change easier. You could start taking education courses even now if there's a college near you that offers evening classes. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

23 and Software Engineer? Good goings, man. I say keep that job so long as you don't _hate_ it. Save up a tonne of money and then think about a switch later. I don't think teaching is a great gig if you're looking to change the world. More Software devs have changed the world than teachers. Most teachers are pretty forgettable and after awhile look worn down by the system and all the ungrateful kids. Why would they be grateful when they're forced into going to such a place every weekday for years after all?


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

INFP here 

So I was an accountant for my early 20s until I hated that career (I just found nothing fulfilling from it), then became a teacher (well, student teacher, elementary school). I was dragged into a TA (Teacher's assistant) job by my wife, and I absolutely love it. My #1 recommendation is to try to volunteer before doing anything. Call in sick/take a vacation day, and volunteer in a classroom. Either you'll love it or hate it. It's not a job to become rich in, unless you make bank with teachers pay teachers. But it's insanely fulfilling. You can save so many at-risk kids (you can't save them all), you watch people grow over the course of time.


----------

